# Weekend Goose Hunts



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Got to take my Grandfather hunting for the first time goose hunting over decoys. We set up in a cornfield where some snows had been going into for a few days. Got up early and both days had perfect weather. It was a little foggy, cloudy, and a good strong wind so the birds worked pretty well. It was fun taking my grandpa, dad and brother hunting and it was especially fun since we had such good luck we ended up gettin 47 total. 23 birds the first day and 24 the second. 28 snow geese, 12 cacklers, and 6 mallards. It made my weekend knowing my Grandpa had never had a hunt like those two before.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

1st day


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

1st Day


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

1st Day


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

2nd Day


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

Way to go man............ nothin' better than hunting with the family! Looks like fun was had by all.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Awesome job!!


----------



## brentbullets (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice job!!


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice pics. Looks like the whole gang had a great time.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on, thanks for sharing.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Great report,the smiles tell the story~


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Those are some nice mature snows ya got!!! :beer:


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks like a happy bunch. I love to see smiles after some good hunts.


----------



## AJShunter (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah i did the same thing, and my grandpa was amazed and even kept pulling up a little early because "he thought the geese were gonna land on him" haha it was fun to show him the "right" way to hunt geese. And as a bonus i even shot a band it was a great time.


----------

